# Voluntary Redundancy Advice - Am I making a big mistake



## bigmistake (25 Sep 2010)

Hi 

For the month of September my employers are offering applications for VR 

If I was to apply and get accepted I could get a large lump sum 

This is what I want, however I think I may have messed things up. 

When they announced redundancy a colleague had a chat with me to find out where my head was at. At the time I said I was 50/50 but I more than likely wouldn't take it. He said I would be rejected if I went for it and I made my decision based on this.

I then told my boss this also and she was happy as my job would have a high impact on the team and also said it would probably be rejected.

After much more consideration I have decided that the VR is really what I want I am under a lot of stress in my position for low wages and I really want to leave and pursue other things.

I know I should have been honest with them from the start but because im such a ''people pleaser'' I put what I wanted aside and told them what they wanted to hear.

I want to apply on Monday buy I would like to have a chat with my boss before hand. Ultimately she will have the say whether I get it or not and I don't want her to think i'm messing her and the company about.

I just want her to know that if I don't go for it I will constantly have a ''what if'' over my head so an official approval/rejecting is what I want.

Is there anyone out there that has been in a similar situation? any advice would be great

Thanks for reading


----------



## niceoneted (25 Sep 2010)

Any chance that if you speak to your boss before submitting the forms for VR that you could drop in the conversation that you would need a pay rise to stay and give her/him valid reasons/examples as to why you believe you need to be earning more.


----------



## bigmistake (25 Sep 2010)

I have recently have my contract changed and there is a reduction of 200 a month because of it... My manager went to HR and they said I could remain on my current contract but as a large chunk of my wages was a monthly bonus it made sense to take the higher basic but lower monthly earnings if that makes sense.. (VR is only paid out on the basic) my new contract means i get a portion of my wages in a yearly bonus which is good but means I have to struggle for the rest of the year.. I feel its time for a change..I like the people but dont enjoy the work , I currently do 10 hour days for around 400 a week so im am drowning with bills etc not to mention the stress of my job and if i dont go for it I know I will be thinking what if..

I suppose what I need to know is can my boss treat me any differently if I do decide to go for it after saying I wasnt going too.. Or can they refuse on the grounds of me saying yes then no.. (again people pleasing i really need to work on that..) I just feel like im messing everyone about


----------



## WindUp (25 Sep 2010)

you are not messing them around--have an open /honest discussion next week . just say you have been thinking about it over the weekend (which you have) and feel that you would now like to apply. my guess is that they will respect your decision and appreciate the openness


----------



## bigmistake (26 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the advice all ... I am going to speak to her tomorrow , she is a really nice person so hopefully she will understand , if it comes back no then fair enough but at least I will know rather than what if etc.


----------



## bigmistake (3 Oct 2010)

Hi All

Just a quick update.. I spoke to my manager on Thursday I was so nervous so just blurted it out.. She is heading on holidays so said she would speak to her boss on my behalf & that she understood.

I have now applied and I feel like its a huge weight off my shoulders and know I wont be thinking what if! but i've started to worry about f I get rejected, I hope they don't treat me differently or think of me as a trouble maker in the team..

I really have made the right choice in applying and I hope it comes through 

I should know the outcome for next week so i suppose all I can do now is think positive!


Thanks for all you advice


----------

